# Home Made front casting platform



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Has any one made their own casting platform for the front deck of their Flats Boat.  I am cheap and know you could make one out of PVC and plywood. ;D


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

I made one for my Jon boat when I was broke and in college. It actually worked pretty good. Looked pretty cheesy but caught fish from it. I will dig up some pics and post


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## spartina (Jan 26, 2007)

Alum handrail and set screw fittings they sell for the rail. The set screws are going to rust unless you seal them with silicone glue. The alum handrail is very hard to find, industrial supply houses, Grainger?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> I made one for my Jon boat when I was broke and in college. It actually worked pretty good. Looked pretty cheesy but caught fish from it. I will dig up some pics and post


I saw you pictures and think that looks good. What kind of PVC and top plate is it


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Structural PVC, Plywood, and Glass. In my build thread starting here: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1377801547/195#195


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks L that's exactly what I want to build. I have some cypress the will work for the top and I'll try to get the PVC from my local big box


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

I think he used sched 80 pipe. you wont find that at the big box. US plastics is a good source for online purchases.


> Thanks L that's exactly what I want to build. I have some cypress the will work for the top and I'll try to get the PVC from my local big box


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Lowe's has schedule 80, but he used furniture grade PVC.

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.aspx?catid=895&parentcatid=681&clickid=topnavmenu


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Furniture grade has wall thickness of .113 so does schedule 40 so I'm going to use schedule 80 that Ace Hardware has


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

The differences go far beyond wall thickness. Impact resistance, UV inhibitors, smooth unmarked finish, multitude of fittings, etc. 

Lwalker used the best PVC for the professional looking job.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Remember your weight too! The fittings also have tapered ends...looks nicer.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> Furniture grade has wall thickness of .113 so does schedule 40 so I'm going to use schedule 80 that Ace Hardware has


The schedule 80 fittings are huge and ugly. If that matters. Lowes doesn't sell the side outlet fittings in schedule 80 either (Or sched 40 in the larger sizes). Not sure about Ace.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I called my local Ace store and they have the 3 way L shapes for corners and I think I may go with schedule 40 since it is the same as furniture grade. The key is to not make it too high


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

> I called my local Ace store and they have the 3 way L shapes for corners and I think I may go with schedule 40 since it is the same as furniture grade. The key is to not make it too high


The only thing that is the same is the dimensions.


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

I've also been thinking about building a couple casting platforms out of pvc. I found this company. They seem to have all the pipe and fittings I need and in black too!http://www.formufit.com/


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

> I called my local Ace store and they have the 3 way L shapes for corners and I think I may go with schedule 40 since it is the same as furniture grade. The key is to not make it too high


I don't think its just wall thickness that you need to look at. The furniture grade stuff is made of a different type of plastic from what I can tell, and is UV resistant also...which is kind of important on a boat I would think.


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

Lwalker - that looks great!! What size pipe did you use for that platform 1in also how sturdy is it? thanks


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

> I've also been thinking about building a couple casting platforms out of pvc. I found this company. They seem to have all the pipe and fittings I need and in black too!http://www.formufit.com/


There prices are higher. Get it here.....black white and grey
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.aspx?catid=895&parentcatid=681&clickid=topnavmenu



> Lwalker - that looks great!! What size pipe did you use for that platform 1in also how sturdy is it? thanks


1 1/4"

It is not as sturdy as aluminum, but it is sturdy enough....especially for a casting platform. You can see that I did my poling platform the same way. I won't be chasin tarpon off the beach from it, but poling calm water isn't a problem. I am 195lbs

My casting platform is 18" tall and I think the poling platform is 28".


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks. I would think this pipe may work well as a tiller extension also ?


----------

